
Covid-19 Humble Bundle - doener
https://www.humblebundle.com/conquer-covid19-bundle
======
oweiler
Hollow Knight alone is worth the bundle. One of the most beautiful
Metroidvanias in existence. Also one of the hardest.

------
thereyougo
100% goes to charity, that's a noble move

